# Our LGD



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

We're safe now.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

I that a ground hog?


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Catahoula or other hound?


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

I'm holding a really fat squirrel. Our Catahoula saved us again from being attacked. He'll carry his prize around until it starts grossing us out and I get rid of it. Then he'll get another.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Heck, I thought it was a groundhog too.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Perspective is off. I busted up when I looked after taking the picture and saw what looks to be them kissing. That wouldn't happen. Actually the squirrel is a hybrid between a wood rat and a common tree squirrel. We see them occasionally with a really plush coat but the ugly, scruffy tail.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

JRHill02 said:


> I'm holding a really fat squirrel.





altair said:


> Heck, I thought it was a groundhog too.


Figured if it was GH, it was a young one.


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

JRHill02 said:


> Perspective is off. I busted up when I looked after taking the picture and saw what looks to be them kissing. That wouldn't happen. Actually the squirrel is a hybrid between a wood rat and a common tree squirrel. We see them occasionally with a really plush coat but the ugly, scruffy tail.


Squirrels and rats mating will not produce any offspring. People often mistake a squirrel with a bare tail for a cross. It is really just a squirrel that has lost the fur on it's tail.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Chief50 said:


> Squirrels and rats mating will not produce any offspring. People often mistake a squirrel with a bare tail for a cross. It is really just a squirrel that has lost the fur on it's tail.


Do they get mange like canines et al?


----------



## Chief50 (10 mo ago)

altair said:


> Do they get mange like canines et al?


Yes, and when squirrels mate or fight the tail takes the most punishment.


----------

